# Bas (Dutch Shepherd) Trained by Jason Farrish



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Never met Jason or Bas but have seen this vid a few times and just love it. Happend to come accross it again and thought I'd post it for others to see. Fun dog, little pocket rocket. Not sure if this video has been posted here before, probably has but I've never seen it. Enjoy.
Toran

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM8CvsRvIMI&feature=related


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

I love that dog ! Aesome dog and the end of that video is too cute!


----------



## Nichole Mason (Mar 11, 2010)

Awesome video! Love the ending!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Great video, great dog, this to me is the perfect example for a public relations dog for the breed.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh yeah! That is my fav vid. Didnt he just put a III on him? Regardless, whata dawg!


----------



## jason farrish (Jul 18, 2008)

Diana Abel said:


> Oh yeah! That is my fav vid. Didnt he just put a III on him? Regardless, whata dawg!


Yep Ring3 I can hardly believe it myself and thanks everyone for the compliments I have tons of new footage and some century when I have the time I plan on making another video


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I've watched that video as much as the ulko OG, lol


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

Big congrats Jason, I didn't know you obtained the FRIII, very cool! Bas is one of my favorite dogs and you do a really nice job with his training (and vids ). My favorite part (besides the crazy missle hits) is your call off with him... he is practically eating the pants before the whistle goes off and he shuts his mouth and his momentum takes him into the decoy and he still doesn't get dirty. Impressive. I didn't even know you were on here ever. Good luck with him, any more plans for PSA titles (does he have his 3 yet?).
Catch you later,
Toran


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

That DOG IS SICK!!!


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jason has done a great job with a great dog. His video making skills are also impressive.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Awesome team!
I love watching those videos. I'm also a fan of the Gladiator and the Matrix spoofs  I think there was one with guitar hero as well heheh


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

You've got a great dog there Jason, congrats for all your hard work. It paid off! Plus, you guys put together some kick ass videos! Too cool!!! Not to mention, lil William is going to be a heart breaker.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Bas is the only reason for any of Jason's success. He has built his whole protection dog carreer on the back of Bas. ;-)


----------



## Christie Meyer (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cool video! Bas is an awesome dog.


----------

